# Sport models



## ArturianDude001 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello again))))
Here I 'd like to talk about the Edge, one of my favorite planes. It's easy to control it and make different figures in air)
Here it is
Hedgehog is a proud bird: no kick - no fly!
How do you see it?


----------

